# -WOW, five lovely miracles!



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

They are just one week old but I can tell there is three splashed, one buck and two does, and two self...maybe beige, one buck and one doe. Maybe one bone (cream c(e)c(e)) and one beige?

mother of this litters is Chilloutarea's Bun spl and the father is Chilloutarea's Rowan pew.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice! I am in love.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice. Roland has bred the greatest varieties of these type of meeces. You can expect BEW's in this kind of pairing, as well.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!  The "splashes" on the splashed look really nice. What is the pew genetically, albino (c^c) ? I bred my tricolors to sealpoints, so the pups are all colorpoint beige splashed, to make sure the splashed would be visible. I wasn't sure if splashed would show on bone and himilayan, and I read somewhere on this forum that on albinos it doesn't show.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

lovely little ones


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

SiamMeece said:


> Gorgeous!  The "splashes" on the splashed look really nice. What is the pew genetically, albino (c^c) ? I bred my tricolors to sealpoints, so the pups are all colorpoint beige splashed, to make sure the splashed would be visible. I wasn't sure if splashed would show on bone and himilayan, and I read somewhere on this forum that on albinos it doesn't show.


Roland promised me a buck (splashed or tri) to my 4 does but in the last week before i did my collect he had to take him back to keep him so he offered me the pew buck instead. He couldn't tell de background but I laid my trust to him and did the pairing with this result 
I've heard spl is dominant?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep that explains both splashed and non splashed in your litter. One of the does I have is probably homozygot for splashed, all 11 pups are splashed opposed to just 1 pup in another litter and no litter from another doe. So, my luck


----------

